# Casting for Captain America



## AceHBK (Jun 13, 2008)

Ign.com reports that there are rumors that the studio has a short list of 2 A list actors that they want for the role of Steve Rogers aka Captain Amerca...  Leonardo DiCaprio & Brad Pitt.

I would be more than fine with Brad Pitt. After seeing him in the movie Troy I can easily see him take a physical role such as Captain America.
Lets hope Leonardo's name was just a rumor and that's all......I refuse to EVEN take that choice seriously.

http://movies.ign.com/articles/881/881582p1.html


----------



## zDom (Jun 13, 2008)

DiCrapio as Cap'n America? Them's fightin' words. They dare not.

The Pittman would be a better choice...

Don't think Brad's right for Thor, though. Need someone with a HUGE physique for that role, IMO


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 13, 2008)

Whoever is doing the screenplay is gonna have to be VERY careful how they portray Cap. He will be a VERY tough character to "sell" right now.

But done right, maybe it'd get us all thinking about just what America is supposed to be instead of what it is right now.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 13, 2008)

Ugh, DiCraprio as an action hero? :lol:
They need someone younger anyway if they're going to do the origin story, as they have with all the other Marvel movies...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 13, 2008)

At least the origin part of the movie MUST be kept in WWII, it HAS to, or the rest of it's no goddamned good at all.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 13, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> At least the origin part of the movie MUST be kept in WWII, it HAS to, or the rest of it's no goddamned good at all.


They might retrofit it. Iron Man was originally set against the Vietnam War.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 13, 2008)

Kreth said:


> They might retrofit it. Iron Man was originally set against the Vietnam War.


It'd be hard to retrofit Cap.  The patriotism, selflessness, and several other parts of his character aren't exactly popular or encouraged today.  The best hope would be something right after 9/11, maybe... but even then, it'd be hard to fit.

Start Cap in WWII.  Put him in an iceberg or wormhole or some other explanation for still being around.  It ain't like they haven't done it before...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2008)

Neither of those actors work for me.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Jun 13, 2008)

They really need an unknown for that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 13, 2008)

I have no clue who would be best but I just can't see Leonardo DiCaprio as 







Any more that I could see Eric Bana as


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 14, 2008)

Kreth said:


> They might retrofit it. Iron Man was originally set against the Vietnam War.


 

Impossible. WWII is unique to creating the situation that made Cap who/what he was. That kind of patriotism/belief in serving a cause greater than the self is just this side of extinct now.


----------



## Drac (Jun 14, 2008)

Leo as Cap??? Hell no...There have been 3 previous Caps out there..One during the Golden days of serials, which wasn't bad for its time..A forgettable TV series and one full lenght movie that I discovered a few years ago that was equally forgettable..Common Marvel take a chance on an unknown actor..


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 14, 2008)

Drac said:


> Leo as Cap??? Hell no...There have been 3 previous Caps out there..One during the Golden days of serials, which wasn't bad for its time..A forgettable TV series and one full lenght movie that I discovered a few years ago that was equally forgettable..Common Marvel take a chance on an unknown actor..


 

It worked well when they cast Thomas Jane as the Punisher, though he is no longer in the role for the next one( a "reboot" rather than a "sequel")


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know.  It would be sacrilidge (I misspelled that) to change Cap's background, but it would be pretty easy to change it to a 9/11 kind of thing.
Remember, Spiderman's "radioactive spider bite" was changed to a DNA altered spider for the movie.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 14, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> It worked well when they cast Thomas Jane as the Punisher, though he is no longer in the role for the next one( a "reboot" rather than a "sequel")


I agree, Jane was much better than (ugh) Dolph Lundgren...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 14, 2008)

I just wish DC would get off of their butts and try to catch up with Marvel, who is trying to actually make superhero movies.
The Green Lantern movie was moving along until the fans revolted loud enough over Jack Black being GL (thank goodness).  I have heard talk for years of the Captain Mavel (Shazam) movie with the Rock as Black Adam.  The Justice League movie was shelved last month after many British actors were cast in most of the parts.  I don't remember the rumoured reasons for that.
Come on DC--make a DC man happy!
Note: my son is name Clark.  How awesome is that?

AoG


----------



## Marvin (Jun 14, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> It worked well when they cast Thomas Jane as the Punisher, though he is no longer in the role for the next one( a "reboot" rather than a "sequel")


 
I thought Dolf Lundgrin was the punisher?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2008)

That was the first movie. They re-did it. I didn't know another was planned.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd prefer to see an unknown....

Though I think that they really need to keep his origins true to the comic (WW2 and all) I don't think that they will....and that is a crime.

Look at how they've ruined GI Joe.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 14, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> I'd prefer to see an unknown....
> 
> Though I think that they really need to keep his origins true to the comic (WW2 and all) I don't think that they will....and that is a crime.
> 
> Look at how they've ruined GI Joe.


GI Joe has gone through multiple changes in origin/backstory throughout his history, though the current version (since the 80s or so; the whole GI Joe as amorphous military unit versus Cobra stuff) doesn't thrill me, nor did the 3 inch figures...

But Captain America?  If they rework his backstory, they'll have to be very, very careful, and I don't see how it'll work.  You can move Tony Stark to Afghanistan instead of Vietnam and not make really big changes; you can change the mechanism for Peter Parker becoming Spiderman, or any of the others... Those are all really just reasonable updates.  I can't see a rewrite of Captain America to the current day that'll work...


----------



## pesilat (Jun 15, 2008)

As others have said, the WWII time frame is really the last time they could set it (in the timeline we're familiar with) where a man with Cap's beliefs could be pulled off - and he was idealized even for that time.

I think the most likely thing to change would be the mechanism that gets him to present day.

Another option I could see (that I alluded to previously) is that he comes from an parallel universe where, for instance, the post-9/11 level of patriotism didn't peter out. It stayed strong through today and Cap was the product of an effort in that universe's "War on Terror."

However, I don't think that's going to happen. I think, in fact, that they already set up Cap as being WWII. I'll have to wait until I see "The Incredible Hulk" again to double check this (or if someone else is going to see it soon, pay attention). There's a scene where Thunderbolt and Blonsky (aka William Hurt and Tim Roth) are talking. T-bolt says something about research that had been done - and I think he said it started during WWII. Blonsky replies with something like, "Super-Soldier Serum? Sure. I've heard of it."

I could be remembering it wrong - or it may be wishful thinking - but I'm pretty sure WWII was mentioned in that conversation.

Mike


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 15, 2008)

I heard the Cap Movie is _supposed _to be set durring WWII... so hopefully that rumor is true.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 15, 2008)

Wonder if there will be a "Nomad" cameo?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 15, 2008)

pesilat said:


> However, I don't think that's going to happen. I think, in fact, that they already set up Cap as being WWII. I'll have to wait until I see "The Incredible Hulk" again to double check this (or if someone else is going to see it soon, pay attention). There's a scene where Thunderbolt and Blonsky (aka William Hurt and Tim Roth) are talking. T-bolt says something about research that had been done - and I think he said it started during WWII. Blonsky replies with something like, "Super-Soldier Serum? Sure. I've heard of it."
> 
> I could be remembering it wrong - or it may be wishful thinking - but I'm pretty sure WWII was mentioned in that conversation.
> 
> Mike


 
You memory is quite sharp and correct.  I saw the film just yesterday.

Now that Marvel have taken more control in the creation of their material we are seeing better choices for roles and a development of the presentation of the whole Marvel world.  The Incredible Hulk has Ed Norton, who looks much more like how Bruce Banner is supposed to.  There are allusions to super soldier programmes during WWII.  We are seeing more than one or two superhumans in films and there are references to others as well.

I think that they had to update Ironman's origin to suit technology.  But they have done it before.  Originally he was a prisoner of a Chinese warlord (Titanium Man) during the Korean War, which was later retro fitted to the Vietnam War.

Captain America is very different though.  His reason for being is the conflict with Nazism.  Even his origin has a story of how he comes to the modern (orignally the'60s) world.  I truly hope that they don't mess with it.  Because if they leave it be then the character will not appear to be a manifestation of the current US policies.

And remeber this is all leading up to The Avengers.  We have a few to go yet.
The Hulk
Thor
Ironman
The Wasp
Giant/Ant Man
Captain America


----------



## Drac (Jun 15, 2008)

Palusut said:


> Wonder if there will be a "Nomad" cameo?


 
Or the Red Skull...


----------



## Drac (Jun 15, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I have heard talk for years of the Captain Mavel (Shazam) movie with the Rock as Black Adam


 
That would be great..Someone once said no one would believe the whole storyline..IMHO If done correctly it would be as believeable as Harry Potter...





ArmorOfGod said:


> The Justice League movie was shelved last month after many British actors were cast in most of the parts. I don't remember the rumoured reasons for that.


 
Too bad..Maybe the thought of US superheros with UK accents???





ArmorOfGod said:


> Note: my son is name Clark. How awesome is that?AoG


 
Very Awesome..


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 15, 2008)

Palusut said:


> Wonder if there will be a "Nomad" cameo?



Ha, that would be cool.  I liked Nomad.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 15, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> And remeber this is all leading up to The Avengers. We have a few to go yet.
> The Hulk
> Thor
> Ironman
> ...


 
While I am generally a "purist" and like to see the movies stick to the comic books reasonably closely, but I can see them doing the "X-Men trick" and drastically changing the composition of the original team to fit hollywood better.  I just can't see "The Wasp" and "Giant/Ant Man" doing well with today's audience.  Not the most interesting characters...plus, no one knows them!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 15, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> While I am generally a "purist" and like to see the movies stick to the comic books reasonably closely, but I can see them doing the "X-Men trick" and drastically changing the composition of the original team to fit hollywood better. I just can't see "The Wasp" and "Giant/Ant Man" doing well with today's audience. Not the most interesting characters...plus, no one knows them!


 
Interesting that you say that because there are suggestions that Hank Pym will get a go 'round as Ant Man, but no mention of The Wasp, though they usually come as a pair.  You're right it may need a bit of a rethink about team composition - maybe the Swordsman and Hawkeye.


----------

